# My Nissan Primera P12



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

........


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

we are not all registered over at that forum, i would copy\paste your log into this thread if you want some views\comments.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

..........


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello from Russia! My name is Nickolay, let me show my work. Sorry for my English

Ride Nissan Primera


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Check the box volume. 22 litres!























































Go to trunk!

























Still not finished, i think i will carpet it )

Sounds cool


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks good so far


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow why doesn't the states get a car like that. Sub enclosure looks good. Been a while since I have seen someone actually use water to measure internal volume.

A little carpet would finish that up nicely.

Jason


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Where is "150"?


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Where is "150"?


what means "150"?


----------



## malice (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. I have not tried doing any fiberglass work yet, but your pictures gave me some good ideas.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

malice said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I have not tried doing any fiberglass work yet, but your pictures gave me some good ideas.


I very glad that my experience has helped you


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice fiberglass work.

How much does the box weigh with all the sound deadening and body filler/clay added?


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

ClassicCoupe said:


> Nice fiberglass work.
> 
> How much does the box weigh with all the sound deadening and body filler/clay added?


Without a sound deadening the box weighs about 10-15 kg. With speaker nearby 20kg. A sound deadening I will do a bit later, simultaneously with furnish by a carpet


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

SWINE said:


> what means "150"?


otkuda?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

the enclosure looks awful. But that's OK. Won't take much effort to make it right as rain.

Purchase some unbacked automotive carpet. You'll know you have the right stuff if you can tug on a corner and deform it in TWO directions. you'll leave a divot (dent, pocket, pouch, flap, loose piece) in the fabric. no elasticity. Thickest material you can find that does this and matches your trunk side panel color.

Pull tight over the enclosure. A thick material will hide the bumps in the box, it doesnt need to be a paint quality finish. wrap around the back, ensuring no wrinkles in front. pull hard and the seams will work themselves out. NO CUTTING. except in the back.

reinstall, and it'll look much better. Add your favorite grille.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> otkuda?


Московская область  Привет соотечественникам!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Whiterabbit said:


> the enclosure looks awful. But that's OK. Won't take much effort to make it right as rain.
> 
> Purchase some unbacked automotive carpet. You'll know you have the right stuff if you can tug on a corner and deform it in TWO directions. you'll leave a divot (dent, pocket, pouch, flap, loose piece) in the fabric. no elasticity. Thickest material you can find that does this and matches your trunk side panel color.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I and am going to make, simply now yet there is no time for it: (


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

What kind of grill you like guys?
Original Polk








or JL


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

SWINE said:


> What kind of grill you like guys?
> Original Polk
> 
> 
> ...


Your box blends so well with the rest of the trunk that I would go with the discreet JL grill.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks! I too so think


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

nice primera,

What are your thoughts on the Polk Momo 12"

I have been playing with the 8" single voice coil.
In my golf i thought it to be a waste. Then built a box for the girlfriends car, and i must say that is one awesome little sub for the price and what it does, and best of all the little space it requires to play in.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

glidn said:


> nice primera,
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Polk Momo 12"
> 
> ...


12 "sub more slowly 10", the fast accurate and sharp bass under my styles is necessary to me, especially strong sound pressure it is not necessary for me. 8 "an excellent subwoofer! I put to its friend in the car in a back shelf, the friend smiles till now as the loony


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Update 



































Carpet colour is chosen specially such for it is pleasant to me also I be going to change completely colour of coverings in a luggage carrier for this


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

the carpet makes it look a lot better. nice sub enclosure


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

interesting explaination regarding the sound of the 10" and 12".

There are no 10" or 12" versions currently available in New Zealand and if they where ordered it can take up to 6 months before we see them over here.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Probably at you it is possible to look for used subwoofers . My subwoofer to me played 1 year in other car. They very hardy, be not afraid to buy used speakers It will be much cheaper


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

How think boys? Excellent dash board for three-way system?


----------

